# [Win7Prof] RDP - Passwort falsch



## RedWraith (3. September 2010)

Hi !

Ich habe einen Laptop mit Win 7 Professional auf dem Remotedesktopzugriff aktiviert ist.
Ich konnte mich bisher auch immer von anderen Rechnern auf dem Laptop einloggen, aber seit neustem bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass Benutzername oder Passwort falsch seien (Sind sie nicht).

Ich habe unter den Erweiterten Systemeinstellungen bei Remote eingestellt, dass jede Version von RDP Zugriff auf meinen Rechner hat und habe meinen Stammbenutzer dort als berechtigt hinterlegt.

Ich habe bereits schon versucht, ein anderes Passwort zu benutzen, garkein Passwort zu benutzen. Außerdem hab ich schon das angestammte Administrator und das Gast Konto, sowie ein komplett neu erstelltes Konto mit und ohne Passwort ausprobiert, aber ich kann einfach nicht einloggen.

Die RDP Verbindung baut sich zwar auf und ich sehe den Login Bildschirm, aber ich schaffe es nicht, mich zu authentifizieren.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte ?


----------

